

Syncing Content With HTML5 Video - thankuz
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/03/11/syncing-content-with-html5-video/

======
justincormack
Another crappy time based events in video demo.

What we need is arbitrary events embedded in the video stream which the
browser can listen for. One use is subtitles (which are being worked on) but
we need to be able to add any other type of metadata event to the transport
stream.

